
Is it time to dump Microsoft Office? - adrian_mrd
https://www.pcauthority.com.au/feature/is-it-time-to-dump-microsoft-office-493652
======
simonblack
Once upon a time I used to use Microsoft's Office Suite. These days I find
that Libre Office is "perfectly good enough" for me with the amount of usage I
do. That may not be enough for many people but I find the price ($0)
"perfectly good enough" also.

